# feeling strange after just slight blows to the head?



## dogger_bank (Oct 22, 2019)

hello forum!

I train boxing, did also a little thai boxing with sparring and krav maga before, but never had this experience before. I just train a kind of fitness-focused boxing as that's my main reason for training, I'm 33 years old so no point in trying to go pro or something 

But here's my question:
Could what I describe below cause this feeling?

I'm feeling a bit strange, not really properly dizzy like when the world is spinning before your eyes but still like not totally okay, just a SLIGHT almost nausea and a bit tired. Yesterday (18 hours ago) we did some sparring and you're supposed to go easy on the head, like 50 % punching power. A couple of times I failed to protect myself and got just SLIGHT blows to the head. mostly hooks to the sides, maybe 2-4 times? 

I mean if I got heavy blows to the head I would suspect immediately that it's some kind of small concussion. I fell once in my bathtub in 2012 and hit the side of my head hard on the metal water tap. then I got a small concussion but only like 2-3 days afterwards. felt very dizzy then, couldnt stand up sometimes....it lasted for a few days.

Is it really probable that this kind of slight half-weak punches could cause some kind of feeling like this or even a small concussion? Or should I suspect something else? Like normal tiredness/a little bit sick? Im also taking some medication since a few months. Sertralin, 100 mg per day. But it never made me feel like this before....

What do you think is reasonable? Its not like I suspect I'm in danger -- Im just starting to think if the boxing is worth feeling like this the day after just because of taking some punches. Cause we're gonna spar again and my head will get hit again...

thanks in beforehand for your helpful replies!


----------



## jobo (Oct 22, 2019)

dogger_bank said:


> hello forum!
> 
> I train boxing, did also a little thai boxing with sparring and krav maga before, but never had this experience before. I just train a kind of fitness-focused boxing as that's my main reason for training, I'm 33 years old so no point in trying to go pro or something
> 
> ...


yes it's possible you have a concussion, there not really a minimum force required, you brain isn't designed to be punched even at 50% which is a meaningless number if we don't know what a 100% is equal to

but its equally possible that its just coincidence and its your meds or even a combination of your meds and being punched or something different all together.

if its not better by tomorrow go and see your doctor, he wont know either, but is likely to tell not to get punched so often or at al


----------



## marques (Oct 22, 2019)

It seems odd. I would assume it is concussion (or worse) and stop any sparring or any aggressive movement/sport/exercise for a while (2 weeks?). My 50 cents...


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 22, 2019)

See a doctor.  Concussion is a bad thing, if there is any chance that is what you have, you need to be checked out.

Yes, you can get a concussion even with hits that are softer than you would expect.  And you simply might not realize how heavy the blow was.

Honestly, 50% power to the head is not “light” in my opinion.  If you are regularly training with that kind of impact to the head, I think you will regret it eventually.  I think that is a recipe for head injury.  Concussion is no joke.


----------



## Brian King (Oct 22, 2019)

Traumatic brain injuries can be cumulative. Get checked out. Nausea can be a symptom of concussion, dehydration, heat stroke and others. Due to medical advancements in the past few years there is a lot of information and studies out now on TBI. Do some research and make up your own mind on getting checked out by MD and continuation/adjustment of your current fitness goals and approach. Regarding supplements, they can have many different side affects on their own and can also combine with other meds and supplements for other varied effects. 
Some things to think about and monitor. Was your sleep or diet different, has your stress levels changed in the days before or after the sparring. Could be any number of things going on. Weight loss lately? Weight gain? Has there been a lot of heavy bag work prior to or after the sparring? How does your neck and spine feel. How do your eyes feel?

Regarding training or not - only you can provide that answer. How do you feel during and importantly immediately after training, how about the next day, two and three days out? Do you look forward to the training? Do you miss it if you miss a day?

Any training can be self adjusted once you learn to listen to your own body (without input from ego and pride)

Good luck
Brian King


----------



## dogger_bank (Oct 25, 2019)

thanks for all your replies! have been waiting to update since i wanted more info first. if anyones interested here's how it came out: it turned out my dizziness was probably because i was getting the flu, it was coming on that day and was really sick later in the evening and the next days. getting better now. so it was a noBRAINER  to skip boxing yesterday. maybe i will do it on monday again, depending on if my rib is broken or not - see below. 

But i still find your answers a bit eye opening - yes of course 50 % is meaningless number if 100 % is unknown, but how could we measure a blow anyway? in newton?  im sure its doable in a lab with equipment...of course 100 % is not by anthony joshua in this case but by a fellow amateur boxing partner, one 50 % blow to the head from A.J. would get me a concussion for sure or might even kill me...
STILL- i will be very attentive to feeling like this in the future, like u guys say even weaker blows to the head again and again can probably give me dementia at 50, im 33 now so don't really want that....I guess I kinda thought that only heavier blows was something to worry about. 

Also i got some other blows (though less powerful) a little over a week ago, on thursday last week. then i had drinks on friday but not THAT much (usually dont get very hungover - have some finnish/russian genes to protect me  ) and then felt super hungover on saturday. now i think maybe it was a combo of drinking and a slight concussion even then? not worth it either way.... maybe my head is just sensitive, i usually can get dizzy just from moving my head too much and can get flight sickness easily, it runs in the family with sensitive inner ears...

another thing i realised - i think a rib on my left side was broken or cracked a little bit this monday (im probably not so good at protecting myself as u see  ) started feeling pain on the same level from front to the back. will try to get an x-ray on monday when my clinic opens again. talked to them on the phone today and there were no more times today.

thanks Brian King for a very wise input ! yes you are right. i have to adjust without worrying about macho stuff like pride and ego. i do look forward to the boxing. i will continue when my rib permits me to - and then be very attentive how blows to the head make me feel, and the re-evaluate how to adjust my training. quitting boxing is a last resort. i think first i could ask my partner if we can both spar VERY tenderly, also my thing lately has been trying to teach myself to not look away / run away / blink when im being hit. basically just standing there trying to block. in the future i will try to use agility more, to jump away or duck from punches.

well thanks again for helping me look after myself, sorry for a long message i just felt your quick and very caring answers deserved a good reply! 
cheers!  /Jocke


----------



## lklawson (Oct 25, 2019)

Free Concussion training from the CDC here:
HEADS UP

Go take it.  It's free.  It's got lots of good information.  It could save you from lawsuits.  It could save a life.  Just do it.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 25, 2019)

lklawson said:


> Free Concussion training from the CDC here:
> HEADS UP
> 
> Go take it.  It's free.  It's got lots of good information.  It could save you from lawsuits.  It could save a life.  Just do it.
> ...


Do you know anywhere that offers concussion training for athletes? The trainings on that site seem to be focused around trainers/schools/healthcare professionals. The one link that I saw to athletes themselves seems to be a dead link.

Or I'm just blind. Which wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## Buka (Oct 25, 2019)

Welcome to the forum, Dogger_bank. Nice to have you, hope you enjoy it.

Something to keep in mind - you probably wouldn't go to a doctor's office to ask about the best options for developing roundhouse kicks to go well with your hook punches. 

Listening to a bunch of unknown crazy people online regarding possible head trauma might be considered he same thing


----------



## lklawson (Oct 26, 2019)

kempodisciple said:


> Do you know anywhere that offers concussion training for athletes? The trainings on that site seem to be focused around trainers/schools/healthcare professionals. The one link that I saw to athletes themselves seems to be a dead link.
> 
> Or I'm just blind. Which wouldn't be the first time.


no, but I don't know why the same information wouldn't be applicable to the athlete.

Peace favor your sword ( mobile)


----------



## jobo (Oct 26, 2019)

dogger_bank said:


> thanks for all your replies! have been waiting to update since i wanted more info first. if anyones interested here's how it came out: it turned out my dizziness was probably because i was getting the flu, it was coming on that day and was really sick later in the evening and the next days. getting better now. so it was a noBRAINER  to skip boxing yesterday. maybe i will do it on monday again, depending on if my rib is broken or not - see below.
> 
> But i still find your answers a bit eye opening - yes of course 50 % is meaningless number if 100 % is unknown, but how could we measure a blow anyway? in newton?  im sure its doable in a lab with equipment...of course 100 % is not by anthony joshua in this case but by a fellow amateur boxing partner, one 50 % blow to the head from A.J. would get me a concussion for sure or might even kill me...
> STILL- i will be very attentive to feeling like this in the future, like u guys say even weaker blows to the head again and again can probably give me dementia at 50, im 33 now so don't really want that....I guess I kinda thought that only heavier blows was something to worry about.
> ...


the jury is out on the long term effects of comparatively mild concussions, but lots of contact sports are now taking is seriously, there's a bobbling scandal in the UK about the long term effects of heading footballs,m which crops up every so often, with some evidence that this lead to long term brain degeneration. if that is so,  then it puts 50% power punches in boxing under the spotlight , never mind actual contests  

it really a case of how much an how soon and does th benefit outway the risk


----------



## Headhunter (Oct 27, 2019)

Take head injury seriously. The last week alone I've seen a number of stories of boxers dying due to head injuries after their fights and a female Mma fighter dying because of it.

It doesn't take Anthony Joshua to give you concusion or brain damage. You don't have to be knocked out any blow to the head has that risk. 

There's that typical attitude of ah suck it up and get on with it. Or if you don't go 100% in sparring then your scared and your training is pointless....that's pure ego crap and I laugh in pity of those people who believe that.

Even heading a football (soccer ball to some) has been said can cause dementia, so If heading a ball can do it then what do you think multiple punches to the head do. Everyone sees the boxers and UFC fighters as big and tough and strong. But you don't see them much 20 years later. Especially Mma which is still relatively new in comparison. Look at Ali...one of the best of all the time strong and fast and flamboyant with wit and a sharp tongue. Look how he ended up. Couldn't even walk or talk. If you think that the head trauma didn't cause a lot of that then well....


Even today a number of fighters aren't sparring as much. Go look up Jamie Varner former UFC fighter where he talks about all the concussions and head injuries he's had from fights and sparring. Donald cerrone has said he doesn't spar anymore.

Look at chuck Liddell in any recent interview. That guy certainly has brain damage of some kind.

End of the day in my opinion. If you're not making millions to train and fight then getting smacked around really isn't worth it at all. Even if you are making millions it's stil not a great idea. I'd rather be broke and at least be able to walk and talk in my old age.

Just be careful head injury is no joke. Honestly as much as a fan I am I'm very surprised boxing and Mma all that is still legal because of the risks and the damage it does and frankly look at the UFC they're lucky someone hasn't died. I mean Michael bisping got choked unconscious in a fight after getting knocked down by a hook. He fought again 3 weeks later and got knocked out again(as an aside he just revealed he was blind in one eye for those fights)

For myself I still spar but I refuse to go hard. If someone starts turning up the power I stop and say that's enough. Call me a wimp or a coward if you want but I'd rather be a healthy coward than a badas-s with brain damage


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Oct 30, 2019)

Everybody should control their punches or kicks when their sparring also put your hand up and guard your self


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jan 27, 2020)

I've been out of the loop so I missed this thread.  When I studied TKD we were taught to stop as close to our opponent's body as possible, without actually hitting, when throwing a punch or kick.  We started out as far out as we had to not to actually hit our opponent, then worked our way in as our control improved.  That served two purposes, no serious injuries, including concussions (to either contestant, and control to strike inside an opponent's body limits.  That type of control is useful I think.  I never thought full contact was useful except against bags and focus pads.  Even sparring that way there was still the odd injury, but they were usually minor.

That's the way it used to be done.

EDIT:  I was surprised at the lack of advice to immediately consult with a doctor whose specialty is head trauma and concussion.  A lot of the advice above is good, but only after the suggestion to see a doctor.  Hopefully the OP has done so.


----------

